# How important is the reset button on a Kenwood mixer?



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I finally decided to buy a Kenwood 7 qt mixer. I called King Arthur for one last bit of information. The lady answering the phone did say that the DLX is great for bread, not so great for meringues. But she recomended the KitchenAid Artisan, a KA "more like the older ones." - one that works reliably, I guess  such a concept!
The problem with the Kenwood, she told me, was that they are no longer made with a reset button, and that they had had returns and complaints because of the lack.

So - KyleW and all you Kenwood owners - How much of a difference has that little button made in your lives? The Kenwoods on sale at Cooking.com seem to _have_ the reset button - so maybe I can both get a better model and price!

Thanks -


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The reset button is an aka for CIRCUIT BREAKER to prevent shorting due to overloads. On such a highly powered item as a 600+ watt mixer, its omission is unthinkable, IMHO.

My Kenwood is used twice weekly for bread dough and up to now the reset button hasn't required resetting (pushing).


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks, Kokopuffs. I'm going to look for a machine WITH a circuit breaker/resert button. And I can't wait to get my hands on a new power mixer - vroom vroom! :bounce:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If my Kenwood gives me any trouble I'll go to ebay and spend $500-600 for a real Hobart at 5 quart capacity and a couple of horsepower. The unit weighs 50 pounds at least. And with a 3 speed transmission, yes, a real transmission, I shouldn't have any problems ever again.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Ahh - at home with a Hobart!

Something to dream about - a chef's reach should exceed her grasp (or budget) or what's a heaven for? 

Thanks again,


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I haven't had to use the reset button at all on my Kenwood. I've made large batches of fairly stiff dough with it and no problems so far.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It sounds to me that eliminating the reset button/circuit breaker means that it has been incorporated into the main switch, something Kitchen Aide has done. Maybe such incorporation serves as the source electrical problems at KA.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Reset button? This thing has (hasn't) a reset button? I live in blissful ignorance of it's need or it's existance


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Kyle: you're probably just feigning "reset" ignorance, but if you ever need to use the button, it's just inside when you lift up the top. I think on the dial side.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kyle, have you read your instruction manual? If your mixer is equipped with a circuit breaker, the manual will so indicate.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nope


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, then, Kyle, you're in for a real surprise because the manual contains an important section...When Mixers Attack!  :bounce:


----------

